# Is replacing a roof light a DIY job?



## Skez (Apr 23, 2013)

In windy West Yorks. for the weekend, and like a fool failed to secure one of my roof lights before going out.

On returning to the van I found the clear canopy a hundred meters away, and in pieces!!

Having found the replacement on-line, can I assume it is a relatively easy task to remove the old one (once I've got all my duct tape off) and refit new.

What do I use to seal round the edge to ensure no water ingress - and excuse my ignorance, but is the roof of my Frankia strong enough to support my weight without damage.

Any advice gratefully received, as I would prefer not to incur labour charges at a repairers to rectify my stupidity!!!!!

Thanks, Mark


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Is it a Heki Mini?

If so it is easy to remove if you're on the roof. From inside a bit more difficult. Hinge pins are just pulled out and the pins holding the opening handle removed and off it comes. Be carefully with the hinge pins as they are plastic and break easily and cost a fortune compared to the whole unit.

Replacement tops usually come without the seal so you will have to remove your old one. I found that you can never quite get it to fit in the channel so had to resort to a bit of silicon in one corner.

If it's not a Heki please ignore above!

Richard


----------



## Skez (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks Richard,

It is a Heki Mini - As you suggested it seems to be cheaper to buy the entire unit rather than just the dome, hinges and handle which are broken!! going to order one and give it a go.

Cheers, Mark


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Mark, I assume that you will just replace the lid, handle and seal with the new one and leave the old frame in situ? Removing the frame is quite a big job. I did look into doing it but decided against it as people advised that I would have to get a sharp instrument to cut the seal under the frame!

Pricing on Heki spares are ridiculous aren't they. From memory the lid costs about £75 with pins and seal yet you can buy the whole unit for around £98!!

I need to replace the cover on my front unit, it has cracked on the outer surface for some reason, don't know why.

Richard


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Hi Mark, good luck with the replacement.

I would just like to add that you should be careful when removing duct tape. If it's very good quality it may remove some of the Gel coat if you're a bit too enthusiastic when taking it off. Google how to remove it, one suggestion I saw by a manufacturer of duct tape was to soak it with WD40 and be gentle.

I had a problem earlier this year during my first week in France, a small Remis skylight winding mechanism jammed open due to a stripped gear. I secured it with duct tape which lasted for almost two months until it disintegrated due to a combination of hot sun and heavy rain.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

scept1c said:


> Hi Mark, good luck with the replacement.
> 
> I would just like to add that you should be careful when removing duct tape. If it's very good quality it may remove some of the Gel coat if you're a bit too enthusiastic when taking it off. Google how to remove it, one suggestion I saw by a manufacturer of duct tape was to soak it with WD40 and be gentle.
> 
> I had a problem earlier this year during my first week in France, a small Remis skylight winding mechanism jammed open due to a stripped gear. I secured it with duct tape which lasted for almost two months until it disintegrated due to a combination of hot sun and heavy rain.


If duct tape has been on for a long period it can leave behind adhesive residue.
Tip for removing that is acetone free nail polish remover, but be gentle. Tried everything including WD40, it was the only thing that worked for me.


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

dghr272 said:


> If duct tape has been on for a long period it can leave behind adhesive residue.
> Tip for removing that is acetone free nail polish remover, but be gentle. Tried everything including WD40, it was the only thing that worked for me.


Furniture polish


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Your Frankia roof will support your weight - according to Frankia. However, do not kneel on the roof as point loadings could leave impressions. You will need a spreader board, suitably protected, if you wish to work comfortably while on the roof. 
I have been on the roof of mine many times for cleaning and odd jobs without any problems.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

As RichardD says, if leaving the old frame in situ, easy enough to do DIY.

If replacing the whole unit, frame as well, better to get a professional fitter, and best of all, get someone who does van conversions.

That way, if anything goes wrong or the new heki leaks, they will be liable to make good!


----------



## Skez (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone..

I've decided the best thing to do is buy a complete unit - bizarrely that works out cheaper than the cover, seal and handle purchased separately - and use the parts I need so that I don't need to disturb the frame, which is fine. I'm happier that way it will remain watertight. The rest I can just store in case I ever need it. Crazy world innit!!

Thanks Alphadee for the spreader board advice. Hadn't thought of that!!

Cheers, Mark


----------

